# Sick Oscar?



## telalamok (Apr 23, 2005)

I have a red oscar. He has a very dark green head and top section and copper color on his sides. At times when I look at him the top of his head and back is very light colored almost white and he seems very sluggish. After i pay attention to him for a couple minutes his color returns and he seems fine. It happens vey often. In this tank I also have a Jack Dempsey and a Pleco. They are both fine. Any ideas as to what this is? Is it normal?


----------



## Lisachromis (Jan 19, 2005)

I'd assume he's normal. Most oscars are very friendly and will train you! hehe
Cichlids can easily change colour according to their moods.


----------

